# What is the Difference



## Purcell25 (Jul 14, 2009)

I recently bought a recording of the Mozart Requiem cd done by the AAM (Academy of Ancient Music conducted by Christopher Hogwood). While reading the inset booklet I noticed itmade reference to "The Salzburg Edtion" of the recording in question. I was wondering what the difference is between the standard recording of the requiem and the "Salzburg Edtion" mentioned on the cd. 

Any help is appreciated...


----------



## Guest (Jul 15, 2009)

Mozart died before he completed the Requiem. His widow Constanze persuaded his friends and colleagues to assist with its completion. The most likely person who made completions was Sussmayr, who was a family friend, and perhaps (???) had spoken with Mozart about his intentions for the rest of the work. I don't think it's known how much is Mozart, and how much is Sussmayr. But there are various differing opinions about what should be the "final" edition of the work.


----------

